# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Δεν τα κατάφερε ....

## jk21

Χτες το πρωι ηταν ή εδειχνε τελος παντων οκ , οταν τους εβαλα σπορους πριν φυγω για τη δουλεια . Το μεσημερι τον βρηκα αδυναμο με μισοκλειστα ματια πανω στην πατηθρα και ολα τα αλλα , οπως και ο γιος του που ηταν μαζι του , να ειναι μια χαρα (και συνεχιζουν ) .Τον εφερα σπιτι με εικονα εντονης καρινας , την κοιλια μαζεμενη μεσα , ελαφρως ροδαλη χωρις πρηξιμο .Αυτο που λεμε going light ...  Ξεκινησα αγωγη αμεσα στο στομα με αντιβιωση , αντικοκκιδιακο , almora plus ...  Στην αρχη εφαγες λιγο αλλα προς το απογευμα χειροτερευε και περιμενα το μοιραιο , ομως το πρωι ξυπνησε και ναι μεν ηταν χαλια αλλα αντεχε ... μετα την πρωινη δοση φαρμακων εφυγα και γυρνωντας το μεσημερι απο τη δουλεια , τον βρηκα αδυναμο μεν , αλλα σε πατηθρα και οχι κατω και πηγαινε και ταιστρα ποτε ποτε ενω ετρωγε απο το αυγο που του ειχα (χτες του ειχα δωσει αραιωμενο κροκο στο στομα ) . Ηταν τελικα μαλλον μια αναλαμπη , γιατι παροτι δεχθηκε οκ την απογευματινη δοση , σιγα σιγα τον ειδα κακοκεφο (αρχικα σκεφτηκα ωρα κουρνιασματος ) ομως αρχισε ολοενα να πεφτει και τελικα εφυγε καθιστος ηρεμα ... 

Ελπιζω εκει που ειναι , να ειναι καλυτερα απ ενα κλουβι , ασχετα αν σε αυτο γεννηθηκε ...

Το ταιρι της Λαζαρινας , ετσι οπως τον ειχα φετος παρουσιασει στην αρχη της αναπαραγωγης , που αφησε πισω του τοσα μικρα ...  Ευχομαι με εγκυρο τροπο , που ειναι μονο οι αναλυτικες οργανωμενες εξετασεις σε πτηνιατρους ειτε με την βοηθεια των συλλογων τους , ειτε οσοι εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να το κανουν , να βγει ακρη στο τι ειναι αυτο που χτυπα μεταξυ φθινοπωρου και ανοιξης τα ιθαγενη κυριως και δεν ειναι ουτε κοκκιδια , ουτε megabacteria το βασικο προβλημα , αν και υπαρχουν και τετοιες περιπτωσεις . Αν τελικα ειναι μικροβιο ή ιος , πρεπει να αρχιζουμε να σκεφτομαστε σοβαρα ποσο τραγικο λαθος ηταν η καταχρηση φαρμακων τοσα χρονια .Γιατι και περυσι και φετος τα πουλια χαθηκανε απο κατι ανθεκτικο και επιθετικο ....

----------


## wild15

Λυπάμαι Δημητρη μακάρι να είναι το τελευταίο....

----------


## mitsman

Λυπάμαι πραγματικά πολυ!
 :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ κυριε Δημητρη! Τουλαχιστον δεν ταλαιπωρηθηκε το μικρουλι..

----------


## 321mitsos

λυπαμαι Δημητρη, οπως ειπες "Ελπιζω εκει που ειναι , να ειναι καλυτερα απ ενα κλουβι"

----------


## petran

> Ελπιζω εκει που ειναι , να ειναι καλυτερα απ ενα κλουβι , ασχετα αν σε αυτο γεννηθηκε ...


Καλησπερα Δημητρη,λυπαμαι για το πουλακι.
Ειναι δυνατον να ειναι καπου αλλού, εκτος απ τον παραδεισο;;
Καλο ξημερωμα.

----------


## ndlns

Λυπάμαι, Δημήτρη, για το πουλάκι. Πραγματικά είναι κρίμα να χάνονται έτσι ξαφνικά ενώ δείχνεις τόσο ενδιαφέρον και φροντίδα! Εύχομαι όλα τα υπόλοιπα να είναι, όχι σιδερένια, ατσάλινα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι ρε Δημήτρη! Τι δυσάρεστα νέα είναι αυτά! Κρίμα, λυπάμαι πραγματικά πολύ!  :Sad0121:

----------


## George.72

Δημήτρη, κρίμα...λυπάμαι πραγματικά...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ό,τι και να πούμε τώρα.... Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Δημήτρη, ας πετάξει ελεύθερο τώρα πια.

----------


## vasilis.a

κριμα φιλε.λυπαμαι σε ολους τυχαινει ολο και πιο συχνα.

----------


## steliosjey

Κρίμα...λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## Andromeda

κριμα το πουλακι.. λυπαμαι..  :Sick0004:

----------


## panagiotis k

Σίγουρα θα είναι καλά εκεί που πήγε Δημήτρη.....Λυπάμαι πολύ. Μα κάρι να μπορούσαμε να αποφύγουμε το θάνατο

----------


## IscarioTis

Λυπαμαι πολυ Κ.Δημητρη θα ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Κρίμα,πολύ κρίμα.Καλό του ταξίδι,εύχομαι να μην υπάρξει αλλη απώλεια σε κανένα μας και να χαρούμε την ζεστή Άνοιξη που ειναι κοντά πλέον.Αν υπάρχει κάτι που με θλίβει περισσότερο είναι να χάνει πουλάκια ένας άνθρωπος που κάνει τα πάντα για να βοηθήσει ωστέ να μην χάνουν άλλοι αυτές τις ζωούλες.
Η συνέχεια να είναι* μονο* με ψυχές να έρχονται και *όχι* να φευγουν!

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ λυπαμαι, για το πουλακι σας.....ευχομαι να αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του......

----------


## stefos

κριμα  .............................παμε παρακατω, για καλυτερες εκτροφικες μερες!

----------


## Cristina

Λυπάμαι πολύ! Εύχομαι να είναιγερα τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Λυπάμαι. Εύχομαι να μην υπάρξει συνέχεια.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Pidgey

Καλό ταξίδι να έχει... Ελεύθερος πια...

----------


## jimk1

Λυπαμαι

----------


## NickKo

Πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα το να χανεις οποιοδηποτε κατοικιδιο σου .. ειδικα οταν ειναι χωρις λογο και αιτια , ξαφνικα , απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη .. λυπαμαι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι.

----------


## TZANNSPY

Κρίμα, λυπάμαι πολύ...

Δημήτρη, αυτό γράφεις σχετικά με την θνησιμότητα των ιθαγενών -ειδικά σε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους- με έχει προβληματίσει κι εμένα ασχέτως αν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δεν έχω στην κατοχή μου τέτοια πουλιά...
Μήπως από το σχεδόν μόνο καναβούρι των περασμένων δεκατιών παραφορτώσαμε τα πουλιά με σκευάσματα/φάρμακα με τα αποτελέσματα που περιγράφεις;

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα τα πουλια με τα φαρμακα που δεχονται , εχουν πιο κοιμισμενο ανοσοποιητικο

Σιγουρα τα μικροβια γινονται πιο ανθεκτικα στα φαρμακα 

Σιγουρα ουτε τοτε ουτε τωρα οι ιοι δεν χτυπιουνται απο φαρμακα , *ισως* αναχαιτιζονται με ουσιες που ξυπνανε το ανοσοποιητικο  , οπως η  Εχινάκεια ή που το ενισχυουν οπως η διατροφη με χορτα , φρεσκους σπορους και βοτανα 

Σιγουρα το κανναβουρι απο μονο του ειναι λαθος 

Σιγουρα το τοσο λιγο κανναβουρι που εχουν τα μιγματα , ειναι επισης λαθος , οταν ειναι τοσο θρεπτικος σπορος 

Σιγουρα υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα θνησιμοτητας των πουλιων και αν δεν τολμησουμε να το αναδειξουμε , δεν προκειται ποτε να λυθει . Ελαχιστα ειναι τα θεματα που ανοιγονται δημοσια για ασθενειες πουλιων και ελαχιστα τα στιγμιοτυπα απο την εκτροφη μας αυτη την εποχη και αυτα συχνα χωρις βιντεο ...

----------

